# Cena Dating Nikki Bella?



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:cena2 I smell a potential sitcom out of this :bryan


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, there goes the real life Cena and AJ rumours out the window.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Bryan dates Brie in real life and AJ on TV, so Cena then dates Nikki in real life and AJ on TV. 

It's like D-Bry is giving John dating tips. :lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

So the Bella's got the 2 biggest stars in the industry, huh?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, he's really starting to look old.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

AJ is such a turnoff to the grown men in the locker room they flock to the Bellas. Perhaps Cena and Jobbin' Danny B can share stories of both experiences.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

What a baller. No wonder he doesn't want to kiss AJ.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Sooo D Bryan and Cena can get related to each other....rofl.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan still won with the pretty twin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Guess that's why he looked so uncomfortable when he was kissing AJ. That shit was cringe worthy. I would call this a "need some vagina post marriage embarrassment" deal rather than dating. Cena vs Bryan winner gets both twins.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Daniel Bryan gonna be getting that push now his girlfriends sister is going out with the face


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe it was a friendly thing. Never say never, though.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I dragged a friend to my high school reunion too. Certainly didn't mean we were love-marriage-baby-carriage bound. He just kept me from pulling this number on all the jerks who fucked with me during the bad old days:


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

well....are we sure that's not Brie? :cena


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

no way!!!!!!!!!

OMG Cena is tapping Nikki Bella this is so crazy maybe this is why he divorced Liz as he was seeing Nikki Bella

The Bella twins are dating high profile wrestlers Nikki has Cena and Brie has Daniel Bryan wow just wow

I thought Nikki was dating Dolph Ziggler I guess that was a lie

My god dont show AJ this photo as she will go into physco bitch mode


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

It would be so funny if Cena was wearing his jorts and t-shirt in that photo.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> My god dont show AJ this photo as she will go into physco bitch mode


No, that's the real swerve.

#realityera


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Maybe I'm not up with todays society, but do friends kiss?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought John Cena reconciled with his wife? Like, I just read that a couple of days ago! I never know what to fucking believe anymore. Thankfully, I don't think I care about the off-air extra-curricular activities of professional wrestlers, unless I am listening to a shoot interview.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> Maybe I'm not up with todays society, but do friends kiss?


If they're drunk. Or if they're feeling kind of sad and desperate and lonely. Or if it's a random bored tuesday and there's no sex from outside sources on the horizon.



Walk-In said:


> I thought John Cena reconciled with his wife? Like, I just read that a couple of days ago! I never know what to fucking believe anymore. Thankfully, I don't think I care about the off-air extra-curricular activities of professional wrestlers, unless I am listening to a shoot interview.


From what I can tell, they just stopped contesting each other's divorce claims. They're not back together, but they're not burying each other in paperwork. Which is smart, in most divorces the two lawyers play the clients against each other to up their billing.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Asenath said:


> If they're drunk. Or if they're feeling kind of sad and desperate and lonely. Or if it's a random bored tuesday and there's no sex from outside sources on the horizon.


I sincerely doubt Cena is the second option. The other two, possibly haha.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprising. Well at least Bryan's got the better twin.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bryan : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"

Cena : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess Cena and Daniel Bryan should get to know eachother now considering their dating the Bellas twins

How about Cena vs Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania 29 winner takes both twins lol


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

So Dolph dated Nikki awhile back? Doesn't look like it is Dolph stealing Cena's gf, it looks to be the other way around.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> How about Cena vs Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania 29 winner takes both twins lol


Neither of them are that hardcore.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Why is Cena always dating or marrying women? Why doesn't he just bang women from city to city? He'll feel better for it.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

No, he is dating AJ! :no:


----------



## kent8 (Oct 28, 2012)

so this means that the feud between Cena and Ziggler is real. BAH GAWD!!!:troll


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

krai999 said:


> Bryan : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"
> 
> Cena : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"


:cena vs. :bryan

Wrestlemania?


Book it Vince!!!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

krai999 said:


> Bryan : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"
> 
> Cena : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"


That would be the greatest thing ever. Seems worthy of a feud and knowing Vince, he isn't shy making something like that happen.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Now I see why Cena and Ziggler are feuding


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> no way!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG Cena is tapping Nikki Bella this is so crazy maybe this is why he divorced Liz as he was seeing Nikki Bella
> 
> ...


Might be pure BS but there was rumor that's Cena cheated on his wife with Kelly Kelly . And Vince found out and was pist off, causing him to go all out on Cena & Kelly Kelly(one of the reasons they let her go) and this AJ crap is punishment to Cena and show him who's boss and to see if Cena can do it. I don't buy it at all but there was a rumor about it on the internet


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This is so out of the blue. So Cena's divorce really went through? I'm lost. This reminds me of the "popular people" in high school always getting to hook up with the hot chicks. It ain't fair...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

:lol

WWE would be a lot more fun if the simply taped what goes on backstage.

Interesting because this doesn't kill what one of my friends a venue worker said he saw. I never posted it because I couldn't give a shit what happens in private lives, but I was sure he was wrong. This little bit of news makes him sound more right.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> So Dolph dated Nikki awhile back? Doesn't look like it is Dolph stealing Cena's gf, it looks to be the other way around.


OMG totally agree it does look like Cena is the one stealing Dolph's gf


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Shocked that Cena wasn't wearing his merch.

Bet he had it on under the suit. Only had the suit on for the photo. Never give up.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

moonmop said:


> :lol
> 
> WWE would be a lot more fun if the simply taped what goes on backstage.
> 
> Interesting because this doesn't kill what one of my friends a venue worker said he saw. I never posted it because I couldn't give a shit what happens in private lives, but I was sure he was wrong. This little bit of news makes him sound more right.


Oh give us all the juicy details. Haha just kidding. I generally don't care about what wrestlers and divas do behind the scenes, but interesting to see who Cena moved onto after his divorce.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I wonder if they ever do the ol' switcheroo.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Vince is probably going. "OH MY GOD, BRYAN AND CENA HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON. PUSH DANIEL TO THE MOON"
Alright, maybe not, but this is actually really interesting, Cena and D Bry getting some of dat TWIN MAGIC


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Now all we need is Vickie to make a scandal out to this too. Then we got some super drama going on


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

All jokes aside, if you needed a good friend to go with you to a public event so you didn't look like the sad cat lady next to your sister and her long-term boyfriend, you couldn't pick a better armwarmer than John Cena. Nice, personable, looks good in a suit. Even if they're not actually dating, he's a good call.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Might be pure BS but there was rumor that's Cena cheated on his wife with Kelly Kelly . And Vince found out and was pist off, causing him to go all out on Cena & Kelly Kelly(one of the reasons they let her go) and this AJ crap is punishment to Cena and show him who's boss and to see if Cena can do it. I don't buy it at all but there was a rumor about it on the internet


The Cena/Kelly Kelly thing is a lie Kelly Kelly is dating Sheldon Souray shes been with him for nearly 2 years. It was her reason for taking that break from WWE to spend more time with him and her family and then she wanted to do another career and thats why she was released which was mutual. Whatever this Cena/AJ is about its nothing to do with Kelly Kelly


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Cena/Kelly Kelly thing is a lie Kelly Kelly is dating Sheldon Souray shes been with him for nearly 2 years. It was her reason for taking that break from WWE to spend more time with him and her family and then she wanted to do another career and thats why she was released which was mutual. Whatever this Cena/AJ is about its nothing to do with Kelly Kelly


I agree with you, but Internet got to create something crazy I guess


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

:lmao

Cena with the Gangnam Style.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Cena with the Gangnam Style.


i don't get it


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .I have dibs on John Cena for the next round of weddings this summer.



krai999 said:


> i don't get it


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

If Cena and Bryan marry each twin...and they swap wives...is that really considered wife swapping?

How does one swing with identical twins?


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/b/briannabella/gallery/chaparral-high-school-class-of-2002-10-year-reunion/gallery1/016.jpg
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Cena with the Gangnam Style.


OMG :lmao I have no words right now.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Cena with the Gangnam Style.


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

This should be very int resting what would happen...


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Bryan still won with the pretty twin.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

KingCrash said:


>


I just want to stroke it...



Asenath said:


> Even if they're not actually dating, he's a good call.












That picture alone speaks a thousand words.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

KingCrash said:


>


Bryan has such an epic beard. Brie looks pretty in that photo.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Cena marks...


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Hold the phone.

Cena wasn't wearing his ring gear? :cena


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Cena marks...


Bboy?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Brie is able to convince Nikki to convince John to convince Vince to finally give Bryan a better push, i.e. actually winning matches.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Hold the phone.
> 
> Cena wasn't wearing his ring gear? :cena


Only man in a suit.

Cena bringing DAT CLASS.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

James1o1o said:


> That picture alone speaks a thousand words.


To be completely honest that picture looks like Nikki is wasted and trying to make out with Cena and Cena is politely avoiding the kiss.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God damnit now Bryan and Cena are going to be bros.

What is going on?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KingCrash said:


>


Fucking gorge.

The Bellas really know how to troll the fuck out of the obsessive fangirls and I appreciate that and them greatly.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

This was probably all Bryan's doing. Maybe he knew his gf's sister needed a date, so he hooked Cena up with her and in return Cena will get Vince to push him to the moon. Smart man he is.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

EraOfAwesome said:


> To be completely honest that picture looks like Nikki is wasted and trying to make out with Cena and *Cena is politely avoiding the kiss.*


That's mainly what I got from it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KingCrash said:


>


OMG. Danielson wedding or we riot!

Can you imagine the pictures from that?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Group Picture


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why is Cena always picking up after Bryan? We all know Bryan has rammed both Nikki and AJ already

And who is that assclown in the picture with them?


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Why is Cena always picking up after Bryan? We all know Bryan has rammed both Nikki and AJ already
> 
> *And who is that assclown in the picture with them?*


It's either bboy as someone said, or SVETVsomethingsomething_something. :lol


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> And who is that assclown in the picture with them?


Well, just guessing, I would assume it's some bloke who went to his 10 year school reunion and got a bit pissed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

She looks great in that picture. Seeing all the DB and Brie pics I thought Brie looked better but idk now lol.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Brie has a prettier face than Nikki but gat dayum Nikki thick as hell.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan - Bella Twins on a Pole Match, Winner Take All.

Book it, Vince. :vince3


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah I always thought Brie was the better looking Bella as well, but Nikki isn't ugly by any means.


----------



## Pol93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cena & Nikki on a double-date with Bryan & Brie. Comedy gold.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd say Cena got the better sister Daniel....


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> I'd say Cena got the better sister Daniel....


if plastic floats your boat, why not.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Pol93 said:


> Cena & Nikki on a double-date with Bryan & Brie. Comedy gold.


speaking of comedy


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Those implants attracted Cena


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

maybe they can teach him more than 5 moves


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jammy said:


> if plastic floats your boat, why not.


Frankly yeah I don't give a damn,That and Nikki's body has more curves than Brie.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How ironic that AJ has made out with both guys?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Got Damn, Brie is gorgeous and Bryan wearing that vest made from his beard hair again :lmao

Cena looks well 'special' in the first picture. IF they are dating that might explain the weird kissing he does on screen. Vince making anyone who dates a Bella make out with AJ, lol. Wouldn't be surprised if she eventually locks lips with Ziggler in this current storyline, then the trinity will be complete.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Twin magic. They've left the WWE but have still snagged two of their big stars.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

No wonder ziggler and Cena are feuding then Ziggler wants Nikki back


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Aid180 said:


> It would be so funny if Cena was wearing his jorts and t-shirt in that photo.


I bet he's wearing them underneath you know in case someone is in danger :cena2


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Thought Ziggler was with Nikki......shit just got real


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Crusade said:


> Well, there goes the real life Cena and AJ rumours out the window.


First thing I thought of...goes to show you that majority of the wrestling gossip we read is absurd nonsense.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I dragged a friend to my high school reunion too. Certainly didn't mean we were love-marriage-baby-carriage bound. He just kept me from pulling this number on all the jerks who fucked with me during the bad old days:


They are not friends. A man doesn't hug his "friend" like this...










Beth took Edge to her college reunion too. A grown ass man is not going to go to something like that because he's just "friends" with the woman.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Brie has a prettier face than Nikki but gat dayum Nikki thick as hell.


This. Nikki could get it for baby got B.A.C.K.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Crusade said:


> Well, there goes the real life Cena and AJ rumours out the window.


I think the sight of them "kissing" on TV already killed any such rumours.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Great, so now i get to see Cena playing tonsil hockey with my 2nd fave diva AJ on TV and come to the realisation that he's dating my top fave diva in Nikki Bella...

Just another reason to hate Cena even more. Lols.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sooooo from what ive heard:

Barretts giving Foxxy the Barrett Barrage and leaving dat Souvinir
Edge is spearing Beth
D-Bry tying up Brie in the NO lock.......if it was the YES lock that wouldnt sound so damn bad
and Cenas adjusting Nikki.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

TommyWCECM said:


> Sooooo from what ive heard:
> 
> Barretts giving Foxxy the Barrett Barrage and leaving dat Souvinir
> Edge is spearing Beth
> ...


Does that mean Punk roofied Lita?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Vince making anyone who dates a Bella make out with AJ, lol. Wouldn't be surprised if she eventually locks lips with Ziggler in this current storyline, then the trinity will be complete.


:lol

I was just thinking the same thing.

It's like AJ is a Vince pet whom he keeps around to get at the Bellas or something.

What the hell.

This backstage stuff in wrestling is weird man.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Crusade said:


> Well, there goes the real life Cena and AJ rumours out the window.


It was hard to see AJ with Cena to begin with. Out of the ring, AJ comes off as one of those awkward, nerdy gamer chicks and that's why she probably gravitated to Barreta because he is just about as geeky as she is.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I dragged a friend to my high school reunion too. Certainly didn't mean we were love-marriage-baby-carriage bound. He just kept me from pulling this number on all the jerks who fucked with me during the bad old days:


Dragged kicking and screaming being seen with you.

No surprise to see you couldn't get an actual date.

etc etc etc


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ yeah too bad they are not together anymore (she says she is single now)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

so cena digs fake tits

I thought his divorce was undone or some shit like that?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I wonder if cena plays his own theme music while tapping that


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Arseache Kid said:


> Does that mean Punk roofied Lita?


No, but it does mean he gave her the ANACONDA and then put her to sleep, all this while screaming BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Let's exploit this in the Cena/Ziggler feud.

:vince


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

That explains the storyline he's in now..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good shit Cena. (Y)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> I wonder if cena plays his own theme music while tapping that


Lol'd.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I seen that earlier lol AJ would be pissed, Bryan and Cena dont want her, they like the Bellas instead


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone else get the impression that all these wrestlers and divas engage in massive orgies like once or twice a month?

I mean, all these guys and girls seemingly are dating each other every other month. 

It wouldn't shock me in the slightest to learn part of their routines are to bang each other.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bob Holly said none of the divas were wife material for a reason :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> I wonder if cena plays his own theme music while tapping that


He thrusts to the beat.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

krai999 said:


> Bryan : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"
> 
> Cena : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"


If this was ECW, they'd make a stable of them all together called the 'Awesome Foursome' :side:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I bet Cena NEVER GIVES UP when he's tapping that..

Good for him though, she's definitely the sexier twin


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Isn't he still married?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> I wonder if cena plays his own theme music while tapping that


"You can't see me, MY TIME IS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!!!"

Use your imagination.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan is such a hippy outside of the ring.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

KingCrash said:


>













Please, put that face away, children are present.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I kinda hate how the Bellas are still talked about,After watching their Q & A videos on youtube I kinda dislike them as people.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Please, put that face away, children are present.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Asenath said:


>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I may get some flack for this but i don't think the Bella's are that hot. I mean i've seen them without make up and wow you wouldn't even recognize them. To me a real beauty is when you don't need 100 pounds of make up to look good. Sure alot of women rely on makeup to look good, but some can not have a drop on and still look gorgeous, The Bella's unfortunately don't.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder how they are going to play out the AJ/Cena storyline now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NoyK said:


> I wonder how they are going to play out the AJ/Cena storyline now.


Same as they've been doing up until now - horribly on every level.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Alot of times Vince does storylines based on real life situations..The Cena/AJ stuff is probably something a bit based off of him & nikki


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Is that Nikki? she dated Dolph before, she is pretty.


----------



## william_dautrive (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena is fuckin all the girls he can since the divorce. I doubt he's in a relationship.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

BRYAN IS GONNA BE NEXT WWE CHAMP HE GOT THAT FAMILY CONNECTION THEY WILL BE INLAWS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I like how it's mostly guys who are posting in this thread and gossiping about relationships. Dat female demographic.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Amber B said:


> I like how it's mostly guys who are posting in this thread and gossiping about relationships. Dat female demographic.


Need something to talk about when I go to the barberhsop and get my hair did


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

JOhn cena in gangnam style










Yes, Cena dating Nikki Bella




















> http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/30/john-...tler-star-gettin-close-with-ex-wwe-diva-pics/
> Just months after sealing his divorce, WWE superstar John Cena has apparently moved on ... 'cause dude was gettin' up close and personal with a former WWE Diva in Arizona.
> 
> TMZ has obtained pics of Cena bumpin', grindin' and even going in for a kiss with Nikki Bella ... who worked in the WWE with her twin sister Brie until this past April.
> ...


since Cena dating with Nikki then what happen to AJ le storyline? Welcome to break the kayfabe era WWE.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan definitely got the prettier twin.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

apokalypse said:


> JOhn cena in gangnam style


That man Cena! Thank God he didn't wear his gear or this would be an even more awkward thread than it already is.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kaban said:


> Bryan definitely got the prettier twin.


YESSSSSSSSSSSS! :bryan


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @WWESheamus Meself & @JohnCena shared a heavy load tonight


Well..Maybe Cena & Nikki aren't an item


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

I thought Cena and wifey reconciled and had gotten back together?

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> It would be so funny if Cena was wearing his jorts and t-shirt in that photo.


He's wearing knee pads under those pants.


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, isn't that sweet. But, I know for a fact the John porked Vickie..... I can feel it in the force.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Well..Maybe Cena & Nikki aren't an item


. . .John & Big Red? I could ship it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Vec-Tron said:


> Well, isn't that sweet. But, I know for a fact the John porked Vickie..... I can feel it in the force.


I hate you dude thats now going to haunt my nightmares.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow that was the greatest tweet ever by Sheamus. I laughed a lot at it.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice work. She's a beauty.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Every other chick must have felt silly seeing the Bellas bring Daniel Bryan and John Cena. Starting to join the Nikki is better looking boat lol. 

Whats amazing if I made a thread about divas needing longer matches it would be a empty but something like this gets so many posts lol. Guess Vince was right about relationships being a draw.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

not sure why so many of you give a fuck about who is dating who....


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

DBry is a pimp! So awesome! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## william_dautrive (Nov 20, 2012)

Just one of the reasons he's divorced now.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> not sure why so many of you give a fuck about who is dating who....


Well, sadly, what goes on behind the scenes has become more interesting than what we are getting on tv as of late.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> not sure why so many of you give a fuck about who is dating who....


Because of the suspension of disbelief and the blurring of the line between performer and character, one starts to feel personally familiar with the people you watch every week - two or three times a week. 

And also because they're all really attractive people going around doing interesting things. And we love that shit.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh wait...It was Nikki and Brie's high school reunion. Well that clears it up then. Nikki didnt wanna be alone and look like a loser in front of her old school friends so asked Cena to do her a favour and be her date since he is a big star in the WWE. 

Throw in a little kissing here and there, and all her friends will think she's doing well for herself.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

chicks dig the beard


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

there's kiss and hug but there's also a picture of of Cena carried Nikki purse...why a guy carried women purse? Cena dating Nikki...


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Kaban said:


> Bryan definitely got the prettier twin.


Nikki has the better body, but Brie has the prettier face IMO. They are both stunners.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

SOSheamus said:


> Oh wait...It was Nikki and Brie's high school reunion. Well that clears it up then. Nikki didnt wanna be alone and look like a loser in front of her old school friends so asked Cena to do her a favour and be her date since he is a big star in the WWE.
> 
> Throw in a little kissing here and there, and all her friends will think she's doing well for herself.


I'm glad we're making elaborate conclusions about people we don't know based on a couple of photos of an event we weren't at.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> there's kiss and hug but there's also a picture of of Cena carried Nikki purse...why a guy carried women purse? Cena dating Nikki...


Exactly. I think people saying "Oh he did her a favor" "They are just friends" "It's not serious" are kidding themselves.

Yea. 

I'm gonna take a girl on a date to her high school reunion and carry her purse when it's not serious and we're just fucking.



If we're just fucking we're not even going to go on a date, let alone to some woman's reunion to see a bunch of people I don't know who were in her friends circle 10 years ago.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

KingCrash said:


>


Brie and Daniel Bryan are a cute couple I can defintely see them getting married




apokalypse said:


>


Daniel Bryan getting his swag on the dance floor lol



James1o1o said:


>


They are so banging eachother


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

People always make up stupidest reasons not to like Cena, but this is one reason I wouldn't mind people using. I now partially don't like Cena cause of this lol. Mostly cause I hated the Bellas.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This could actually work well for Bryan


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> This could actually work well for Bryan


Or DB could go the way of Alex Riley if things end badly between John Cena and Nikki Bella.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

checkcola said:


> chicks dig the beard


Haha that Blonde looks intrigued at the presence of Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan has family connections now he is so going to get pushed to the main event and be champion


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

The Bella's are probably the best people for them, they understand the shit they have to put up with. Though I imagine the beard gets interesting at times for Brie.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> *why a guy carried women purse?* Cena dating Nikki...


Because when a woman goes to bathroom, there's an earthquake there and she can't hold the purse, everything is flying out of it, that's why men carry women purses...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys know wrestling is fake right???


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

So cenas date with Nikki was scripted? :O


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> You guys know wrestling is *fake* right???


:hhh


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like John got over his ex wife Liz quick as now hes dating Nikki Bella


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Looks like John got over his ex wife Liz quick as now hes dating Nikki Bella


It's been a little over 6 months, hardly "quick" and men are allowed to move on.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

So Cena can dominate for five minutes before a sloppy finish?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena cheated on Lis.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe Nikki can show John more than 5 moves for his matches


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cena you lucky son of .....*


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wait, wasn't one of the Bellas dating Dolph Ziggler?

Because, if so, he might want to change the wording on his merch. And maybe that's what he was channelling during that promo with AJ...

Nasty if it turns out to be the case.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

More evidence to why D-Bry is da GOAT.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

first time clicking this...almost 18,000 views on this thread..

Boy u cartoon pg fans are so cool arent you?? u guys all must have GREAT lives


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

alliance said:


> first time clicking this...almost 18,000 views on this thread..
> 
> Boy u cartoon pg fans are so cool arent you?? u guys all must have GREAT lives


I also like to make childish judgements about others based on thread view count.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Let him date whoever he wants as long as he fucks off from the company.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> More evidence to why D-Bry is da GOAT.


Even more evidence that nerds can date hot girls I dont know how Daniel Bryan is dating Brie but hes doing something right


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Haha John got the tubby short ugly Bella!


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

this thread has had far too much attention


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

from what i've heard nikki is not good at keeping boyfriends not only that but nikki seems to be the more smarter bella when she was in school. Brie was the more athletic one. Source is from the abraham washington show but i don't know how true that is in real life


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

krai999 said:


> Bryan : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"
> 
> Cena : "I'M DATING THE BELLA TWINS!!!"


Had to +Rep you made me Legit LoL iRL


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Well Bryan has the best Bella first and cena will end up cheating on Nikki, he is a cheating scumbag after all.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_a_Possible_Tag_Match_for_Tonight_s_RAW.html



> - A WWE source confirms that the photos of John Cena and Nikki Bella at her high school reunion that were published on TMZ were not staged in any way at all. WWE has done angles with TMZ in the past, such as Triple H's haircut, but this was not something that was planned. Word is that Cena and Nikki are indeed an item.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Doesn't surprise me. With WWE trying to push the Cena/AJ thing the thing not to do is somehow stage Cena with another female, let alone another diva.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Nikki got DAT ASS


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

thats my man! 

but for real hes looking old AF even on t.v. dude looks super old from his thuganomics days.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I like the part where they have to clarify that it "wasn't staged" in the dirtsheet report.. lets review the situation here: Nikki Bella is a sexy, gorgeous woman and most of us would drag our balls through broken glass to have a chance to bang her. Cena is a red blooded male, who uses steroids meaning above-average libido due to high testosterone levels.

why would they need to stage such a thing? obviously he wanted to be there cause it probably means he banged her later, and shes much better looking than any of the rats he's probably been banging on the road.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So its been confirmed Cena and Nikki are dating wow


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

omaroo said:


> Well Bryan has the best Bella first and cena will end up cheating on Nikki, he is a cheating scumbag after all.


He needs to act more like Punk does with women, right?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dolph and Cena should swap merch shirts.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> It would be so funny if Cena was wearing his jorts and t-shirt in that photo.


Just LOL'd at this 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Cena and Bryan potential future brother-in-laws, what a wrestling dynasty that could spark.*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

If Bryan and Cena spend more time together, Cena might end up putting in a good word to Vince.


----------

